# New Admin: Auroran Dragon



## Dragoneer (Mar 21, 2006)

Auroran Dragon has joined the FA Admin team! Welcome him aboard!


----------



## Myr (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks.

Just call me Myr btw. =^..^=


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 21, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Just call me Myr btw. =^..^=



But are you qualified?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 21, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> AuroranDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's into fat furs and inflation, of course he is!

*smirk* I figured I'd get that out in the open first and foremost.


----------



## furry (Mar 21, 2006)

I wonder if this topic will turn into the giant shitfest the other now is.
Anyway, gratz!

O too much WoW D:


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 21, 2006)

furry said:
			
		

> I wonder if this topic will turn into the giant shitfest the other now is.
> Anyway, gratz!
> 
> O too much WoW D:


People worry too much about fetishes -vs- capabilities. Fetishes aside, I care more about the admin's potential than I do what their kinks are.


----------



## Xax (Mar 21, 2006)

furry said:
			
		

> I wonder if this topic will turn into the giant shitfest the other now is.
> Anyway, gratz!
> 
> O too much WoW D:



YES GET ON IRC
wait i'm not on irc.
bah :'(

UM HI NEW ADMIN PERSON


----------



## yak (Mar 22, 2006)

My cogratulations, Myr! 
I seriuosly doubt that the flame fest will move here however


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 22, 2006)

About time, too...


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> My cogratulations, Myr!
> I seriuosly doubt that the flame fest will move here however


One of the new requirements for FA admins is that they buy flame retardant suits.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 22, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol! that would be really handy XD

especially since i was concidering "Destiny_Anarchy" as a name before opting for the more neutral "Final_Destiny" XD

also, how come ulcia and dragoneer never seem to reply to my nice, kind comments like they never even noticed them?  

so, how many more admins do you guys need before the pageview count bug is gonna get solved?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 22, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> so, how many more admins do you guys need before the pageview count bug is gonna get solved?



That sounds like a start of a joke/riddle.


----------



## Pico (Mar 22, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> so, how many more admins do you guys need before the pageview count bug is gonna get solved?


Quoting to emphasize the importance of this question!


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Final_Destiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It takes 17... plus one more with a needle to pop the rest of the inflatibles so he can actually get to the computer and do the coding.

I figure I'll go for the inflatible pun before somebody else does. =P

*And yes, we're working on pageviews, we just don't want it lagging the system.*


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 22, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> also, how come ulcia and dragoneer never seem to reply to my nice, kind comments like they never even noticed them?


_*counts tabs on Firefox*_
(I've got your FA note open on the 10th tab of the third window as a reminder to reply today: was received just after 2am and I needed to tidy-up some other stuff before catching up on sleep, early. Apologies for that...).

*tailhugs & thx for the counter-watch, too, btw* 



			
				Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> so, how many more admins do you guys need before the pageview count bug is gonna get solved?


Need...? None ^^


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 22, 2006)

lol!! you guys are so funny XD

fine, youve convinced me XD

thats not an easy thing to do, by the way


----------



## verix (Mar 22, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> One of the new requirements for FA admins is that they buy flame retardant suits.


So then why was Scooter hired? :3


----------



## Myr (Mar 22, 2006)

Aside from inflation and fat furs, I also tend to like vore. Is anyone sure they'd want to flame a dragon that could potentially be pouring ketchup over your head and devouring you whole moments later?  *pats belly and grins* Oh, but that might be bad for me though because I'll still be able to hear you and you might make me sick....hmmm.......drat! My evil plan is foiled 



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> One of the new requirements for FA admins is that they buy flame retardant suits.


Do scales count?  If not, I'll wait for one of the brilliant students on this campus to set off another fire alarm and borrow one from the fire department while they're hanging out, hehe

Needle? 0_0 *runs away and hides*



			
				Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> so, how many more admins do you guys need before the pageview count bug is gonna get solved?


Is it still a bug when it's been removed/disabled? :? If a tree falls and no one is around to hear it, does it still make a noise? hmmmm...I should stop there. This line of thinking may lead to insanity.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 23, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> If a tree falls and no one is around to hear it, does it still make a noise? hmmmm...I should stop there. This line of thinking may lead to insanity.



RIGHT!!! im gonna have to come in again now because you asked that quantum physics question.....

well, the answer to that question is as follows :

"The tree technically has a wavefunction which defines to be existant at a certain point in space within a given time, which is denoted by a probability, and therefore doesnt exist until someone is there to observe it where the probability of the tree being there is defined as being 1, as that person is certain that the tree is definately there. When the tree falls over, does it make a sound? NO, because unless there is somebody there to observe it, there will be an uncertainty that it does make a sound, and an uncertainty that the tree exists in the first place. Basically, the tree doesnt make a sound because it doesnt exist......"

God, i hate it when people ask that tree question....

ok, im done now


----------



## Myr (Mar 23, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> [. . .]


Do dragons get headaches? My head hurts after reading that.  lol!


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 23, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Final_Destiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I don't think they make an Advil big enough to make the pain go away.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 23, 2006)

lol, sowwie about that n_n;;

lol, how do you think i feel? i mean, i have no choise but to study the damn subject! ??

they never told me i had to learn physics when i applied to do physics at university ............... ??


----------



## Grave (Mar 23, 2006)

Is he qualified? 

*serious question, no jokes please*


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Mar 23, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Is he qualified?
> 
> *serious question, no jokes please*



_Quoted from the forum mod application thread by Dragoneer a while back._



			
				AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> *Experience:* I've been an admin on the Alt.Fan.Dragons ezboard for a good two years. My original job was to stop the board from going into a tailspin by introducing new ideas and streamlining the user's experience with the forum. Then assist in its management with another member after the founder left. I've also worked in professional big ticket electronics sales and support for 4 years mainly selling, fixing other peoples' problems, and answering technical questions. I was formerly a soccer referee of 2 years for ages 8 to 18. I've also written 2 paid laptop reviews and provided accurate information for www.notebookreview.com (I am just a regular member there).
> 
> *Reputation:* I'm not aware of anyone on this forum that really knows "me". Thus, my reputation surely appears as a big ? to most of the people here. I am an artist trying to constantly improve how I draw and am slowly but surely gaining more attention around the dragon/scalies and fatfur communities as I improve those skills. I'm generally a perfectionist but do little to go put myself out in the spotlight. I do not to my knowledge have any types of conflicts with anyone here or on the site. Most people here would think of me as someone who just drops in when I have a point to make and then gets back out once it's clear.
> 
> *Motives:* I am a normal FA user. I view the site from the eyes of someone who uses it and frequents it. My interests primarily lay in streamlining things and polishing up things that are incomplete. I read a lot of things on FA and some on the forum despite not posting replies in it all. I have a couple of my own ideas and have seen some good ones from other people too along with minor issues. I'm not active-helpful to others, but that doesn't mean I won't answer questions from time to time. I have nothing to gain and nothing to lose.



Though, note that the application was for *Forum mod*, but either way it works well enough.


----------



## Myr (Mar 23, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Is he qualified?
> 
> *serious question, no jokes please*


http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?p=5240&#5240 =^..^=


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 23, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, heh... 

_Photographic memory, too?_


----------



## Myr (Mar 23, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> _Photographic memory, too?_


Yep  I study for tests by letting my mind take pictures of my notes. It actually helps significantly half of the time =^..^= That and my mind keeps its own home movies. I remember exactly what it looked like to fly in a small single engine Cessna 7 years ago. I have like a video of what I saw in my head. 0_o Strange, but nice


----------



## Grave (Mar 23, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm...there is nothing in that thread that gives me any info on if you are qualified for the job or not, (at least not on the page linked) but Tabuu already explained everything i wanted to know.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2006)

http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?p=5240&#5240


			
				Grave said:
			
		

> Im thinking that they should add you to their team?



So it didn't matter if he was qualified or not during this time, you already said you wanted him added to the team. So why are you asking now?


----------



## Grave (Mar 23, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?p=5240&#5240
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That post was made on DECEMBER 30TH!

I can barely remember what i had for dinner yesterday and you expect me to remember something from over three months ago?!

Jeez...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> That post was made on DECEMBER 30TH!
> 
> I can barely remember what i had for dinner yesterday and you expect me to remember something from over three months ago?!
> 
> Jeez...



So basically you were insincere. Fair enough. People tend to remember things they meant. Dinner is inconsequential.


----------



## Grave (Mar 23, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Basically I asked a *simple* question forgetting that i had already (jokingly) said that he should be an admin over three months ago!

And no, people with memory problems such as i (been proven by doctors) *dont* always remember things they ment.

So keep your snarky comments to yourself, theres no need to belittle me.


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Mar 23, 2006)

Internet; serious business.


----------



## Grave (Mar 23, 2006)

Mitch_DLG said:
			
		

> Internet; serious business.



Thats intARwebZ, get it right!


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 24, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> I can barely remember what i had for dinner yesterday and you expect me to remember something from over three months ago?!


That happened to me recently, too. Somebody called me out on something and I was like, "I never said that!" and... sure enough, I did. I just forgot all about it.

My post was three months old, too. I tend to be a very indecisive person as it is. I change my mind so much that I never know what I did or didn't do.


----------



## verix (Mar 24, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> So it didn't matter if he was qualified or not during this time, you already said you wanted him added to the team. So why are you asking now?


Why'd you even start this? Grave is the same on LiveJournal as he is on here.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Mar 24, 2006)

INTERNET CELEBRITY!


----------



## Grave (Mar 24, 2006)

verix said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same as? You mean an asshole? When people are assholes to me i am mearly an asshole back. But these days i dont give a fuck anymore cos im tired of always trying to be the nice guy and lickign everyones ass. It gets you nothing but knives in the back so why bother?

FYI, i dont use lifejournal anymore niether...havnt done for months.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 24, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Same as? You mean an asshole? When people are assholes to me i am mearly an asshole back. But these days i dont give a fuck anymore cos im tired of always trying to be the nice guy and lickign everyones ass. It gets you nothing but knives in the back so why bother?
> 
> FYI, i dont use lifejournal anymore niether...havnt done for months.


No offense, mate... but I keep seeing you saying "I don't give a fuck" and yet you still come back. Which makes me think that you do, deep down, give a fuck.

And we're trying to make things better here, which is why we're getting new admins. Which is why Scooter and Auroran were made admins, to try and help the community.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 24, 2006)

verix said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*stirs pot*


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









_(*avoids making smart-alec comment re. the contortions required to be stabbed in the back by someone whose furry butt you're licking*)_


----------



## Grave (Mar 24, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know i keep asking myself this question myself, why the hell do i keep coming back? When i say i dont give a fuck i mean i dont give a fuck what you or anyone else thinks of me, thats what i ment by that. So no offense taken.


----------



## Grave (Mar 24, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldnt have said a thing then should ya?

You will know someday when youve been used and tossed around like your nothing but a piece of dirt despite eveything you have done for the people that betray you...


----------



## Grave (Mar 24, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> *stirs pot*



Well youve always been good for that, if nothing else...


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 24, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> You will know someday when youve been used and tossed around like your nothing but a piece of dirt despite eveything you have done for the people that betray you...


Been there, done that.; 'cept it was employment-related, so ended up effectively "costing" me >$1m, too. (>$2m would be closer the mark probably, but I prefer not to dwell on that...).

Best wishes, as ever, Grave: many of us do care, but wouldn't want to force that on you.


----------



## Grave (Mar 24, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If people cared so much then they would show it as they know it would help. But that would just make too much sense, and the world aint like that.

But damn...you paid out $1m? Did you used to be rich or something?


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 24, 2006)

lol grave, you talk an awful lot n_n;;


----------



## Grave (Mar 24, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> lol grave, you talk an awful lot n_n;;



I only speak the truth...but anyway isnt that what forums are for?


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 24, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> If people cared so much then they would show it as they know it would help. But that would just make too much sense, and the world aint like that.


People visibly showing that they care (whether IRL or online) doesn't exactly fit with natural human communication behavior, alas. 
IMO, it doesn't hurt not to presume the worst when there's doubt owing to lack of explicit statements.

Heh. Does that make any sense?



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> But damn...you paid out $1m? Did you used to be rich or something?


*g*. "Richer" than now, fwiw. Still somewhat miss having the available funds to direct at various projects.
Combo of heartless company business decisions/politics, personal backstabbing from above and disinterest from others who preferred to keep their heads down rather than put their own necks on the line.
Hardly the first time that's happened to anyone...


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 24, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Final_Destiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*g*. In general, can't see that that would hurt! 

Although this specific thread was initially just for info re. Myr ^^


----------



## Myr (Mar 24, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Although this specific thread was initially just for info re. Myr ^^


*sad puppy face*  My thread got hijacked! But I guess that's just another thing forums are for since it's so common. =^..^= lol *purrs*


----------

